# Auburn, Indiana. Classic Bicycle Show/Swap & Ride.



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2022)

Since this event never got posted in this forum, here you go!
It looks like it should be fun.


----------



## stezell (Jul 19, 2022)

@koolbikes posted this back in June @cyclingday in the post above yours.

V/r 
Sean


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2022)

stezell said:


> @koolbikes posted this back in June @cyclingday in the post above yours.
> 
> V/r
> Sean



It must have been deep in the listings.
I never saw it, until he bumped it after I posted the event.
It looks like a must attend event, and I wasn’t seeing it in the swap/show&rides, so too much publicity is better than none.
Thanks for the obvious heads up.


----------



## stezell (Jul 19, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> It must have been deep in the listings.
> I never saw it, until he bumped it after I posted the event.
> It looks like a must attend event, and I wasn’t seeing it in the swap/show&rides, so too much publicity is better than none.
> Thanks for the obvious heads up.



I agree with you.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2022)

Any reports from the Auburn Show?


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 28, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Any reports from the Auburn Show?



I attended today, not my style of bikes, but I appreciated them. Mostly high end road bikes, stuff you never see. Should have taken pictures, but I’m seeing the event organizers post some on their Facebook page. I saw Mr. Schwinn walking around, wasn’t able to meet him as he was busy talking with folks everytime I saw him. Swap meet was all road bike stuff.

 If you’ve never been to the museum, it’s a must see for anyone, whether you like cars or not. The building and the history is worth admission alone. The cars are just a bonus. Today would have been the day to go I think, the Auburn Cord Duesenberg Festival kicked off today with the annual garage tour. Swap meet and auction as well as a huge car show on Friday. Good times.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks for the report.
Much appreciated!
This sounded like a great event/venue.
High end road bikes from the golden era, were the best bicycles ever made.
I’m sure that had a lot to do with the choice of the Auburn, Cord, Duesenberg museum, for the venue.
Nothing but the best in Indiana this weekend.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2022)

Here’s a few pics from the Facebook page.




























































Very Nice!
Looks like Heaven to me!
Thanks, for the pictures.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2022)

Some eye candy there if your into road bikes but if your into anything else that show wouldn't hold much for ya. Thanks for sharing Marty. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 29, 2022)

Ron Alexander was there and I am told took a heap of pictures; maybe we can get him to share them here.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2022)

Yeah, for sure!
I think he won a couple of awards too.
The best of show, was that blue, 64 Tandem, Schwinn Paramount.
Said to have been used in the 64 Tokyo Olympics with Jack Disney and Tim Mountford.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 29, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, for sure!
> I think he won a couple of awards too.
> The best of show, was that blue, 64 Tandem, Schwinn Paramount.
> Said to have been used in the 64 Tokyo Olympics with Jack Disney and Tim Mountford.



I laid my eyes on it. Very amazing thing to see! And I wasn’t fully informed by what I was looking at, I knew it was special, I read the signage there so I understood it’s history. Very neat experience even though road bikes aren’t my cup o tea. I appreciated everything I saw! Lots of really fine worksmanship!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 29, 2022)

Calling @alexander55 !


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2022)

A couple of Ron’s outstanding bikes on display.






Sorry for the grainy photo’s.
They were snapshots from a video on Facebook.









The Tribune model 450, was the oldest bike in attendance.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2022)

This one was a mind blower.





























It’s hard to believe, that kind of artistry existed in 1947.
Waaay ahead of his time.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2022)

It’s easy to see why this one, won peoples choice.




















Where are you going to find another one of these?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2022)

Oh, yeah!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2022)

Way to go, Joe!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2022)

Wow!
Super Cool, Super Corsa.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2022)

And vintage parts galore!
































I love it!


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 30, 2022)

@cyclingday here you go. The only one I took pics of. Truly awesome piece to see in person!


----------



## alexander55 (Sep 9, 2022)

Sorry to be "late to the party" in responding to this.  I was home from Auburn for about 15 hours and left again for a 5 day ride in Michigan.  I love being retired.  Ha!  YES.  Auburn was great....if you like high-end road bikes (which I do).  The Auburn, Cord, Duesenberg Museum was amazing.  I was blown away by the venue.  As someone mentioned, I was fortunate to have a couple of bikes recognized....the 1899 Tribune Model 450 and a 1932 Wastyn Special.  Pictures were a little hard to take because there were so many bikes in the room...but here some that I took...including a few of the cars.


----------



## alexander55 (Sep 9, 2022)

Some more photos....


----------



## alexander55 (Sep 9, 2022)

I'll stop with the pictures after this group.


----------



## alexander55 (Sep 9, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Calling @alexander55 !



Sorry to be slow Brant.  I'm back home and getting caught up.  I posted a bunch of photos.  Thanks for the note.  Hope you're doing well.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2022)

Thank you, sooooo much, for the first hand account, and posting your pictures.
This really looked like the show of the year, to me.
Very beautiful, and well staged.


----------

